# IEEE1394 problems

## Fi

Hi 

I've been trying kernel 2.6.x and can't get firewire to work (it works fine under 2.4.XX). 

ieee1394 loads ohci1394 too

no errors appear

the directory /proc/bus/ieee1394 does not appear

I plug my harddrive and sbp2 loads itself

still nothing in /proc/bus

dmesg looks like this

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[474fc0002ce76c01]

ieee1394: Node added: ID:BUS[0-01:1023]  GUID[00043b000000050b]

ieee1394: The root node is not cycle master capable; selecting a new root node and resetting...

ieee1394: Node changed: 0-01:1023 -> 0-00:1023

ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023

sbp2: $Rev$ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for IEEE-1394 SBP-2 Devices

ieee1394: sbp2: Error logging into SBP-2 device - login timed-out

I have tried to build the kernel with/without acpi and preempt. no difference

I have tried 2.6.1-gentoo-r1, 2.6.1-mm5, 2.6.0-gentoo

same problem

if it helps: I have an ispiron 8100 PIII

TI PCI4451 ieee1394

I just don't have any ideas what to do next (appart from keeping an old 2.4.22 kernel option in grub)

any ideas will be welcome

Thanks,

Phil

----------

## BonezTheGoon

have you checked /sys/bus?  In kernel 2.6 some things that were in /proc have been moved to /sys -- there were many problems with lmsensors due to this move.

Maybe I am way off base here, but who knows.  I know IEEE1394 is working fine for me on 2.6.  If you need specific kernel config information I can send it along (although I am not at my computer right now.)

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## Fi

ok there is something in /sys/proc/ieee1394

lots of things

now i still don't get any device in /dev/scsi/..

or /dev/sda

dmesg says there is a login time out with the sbp2 

I can try out your kernel config

who knows, it might work

thanks

Philip

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Since you are expecting an sd* device to show up I assume you are connecting some type of drive or storage medium.  I've not used anything like that with mine.  So far I have only used it to capture Digital Video from my DV Camera.  I'm sorry, but I think I might be the wrong guy to help you out here.

When you are looking around in /sys/proc/ieee1394 does it show the device you have connected?

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## percking

This is my configuration using 2.6.1-mm4.  It's on a laptop with a adaptec firewire pcmcia card and an ADS firewire hdd.

```

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP=m\

```

upon insertion it creates devices under /sys/bus/ieee1394/ 

I could never get my firewire card to work under the 2.4 series.  I'd always get the error you're getting with the 2.6 kernel.    seriously strange...

markLast edited by percking on Fri Jan 03, 2020 12:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fi

Yes I am actually using an ide/firewire adaptor (laval)

which works perfectly under 2.4.x

in /sys/bus/ieee1394/devices

i have

 474fc0002ce76c01  fw-host0

that's without anything connected

when i plug the drive, the sbp2 module loads

i get login timed-out message in dmesg

and i have 2 other weird names in ieee.../devices (numbers and letters) nothing like i have with 2.4 kernels

my config for the kernel is the same

i tried builtin and modules and the pcilynx and about every combination i could think of

I'll try to find another firewire device to see what happens

but evething still works under 2.4

thanks for your help

i'll keep looking and post any results

Philippe

----------

## Nordmats

I have the same problem on my inspiron 8100. Could i have something to do with TI's firewire chip?

This is what my dmesg tells my when i plug in my Mapower harddrive.

ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID received, but NodeID invalid (probably new bus reset occurred): 0000FFC0 

ieee1394: dropped fcp request 

I have ochi, ieee and sbp-2 builtin.

----------

## Fi

ok , i've checked on linux1394.org's mailling list

they told me to try the last subversion

which I did

but unfortunatly, nothing's improoving  :Sad: 

So i posted another message on the mailing list

and i guess i just have to wait

in the mean time kernel 2.4 works

 *Nordmats wrote:*   

> I have the same problem on my inspiron 8100. Could i have something to do with TI's firewire chip?
> 
> ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID received, but NodeID invalid (probably new bus reset occurred): 0000FFC0 
> 
> ieee1394: dropped fcp request 
> ...

 

yes it might have to do with the chipset

does your firewire works with kernel 2.4?

if so we might have the same problem 

also do you have a PCI4451 ?

because I have seen other chipset with inspiron 8100

(diffrent TI and NEC)

----------

## Nordmats

It hasn't worked since 2.4.19. I had it working in suse 8.1. I think I have the same chipset.

----------

## casa

FYI: I've got exactly the same problem using kernel 2.6.2-gentoo and a 3rd generation iPod connected via ieee1394 (using a red Pinnacle Card):

```

sbp2: $Rev: 1096 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for IEEE-1394 SBP-2 Devices

ieee1394: sbp2: Error logging into SBP-2 device - login timed-out

bash-2.05b$ uname -a

Linux athlonmp 2.6.2-gentoo #1 SMP Sat Feb 7 11:51:51 CET 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(                          tm) MP 2200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

----------

## casa

Upgrading the kernel to 2.6.3-rc3-gentoo solved this problem for me.

Now I can use my loved iPod with my 2.6 Box  :Smile: 

----------

## prognosis

Well, I'm a little late to this thread, but I was fighting ieee1394 tonight myself. I'm running 2.4 kernel and had everything built-in. Since I was hoping to be able to use some module parameters, I rebuilt my kernel with all ieee1394 stuffs as modules. I was getting this same "NodeID invalid" problem...

 *Quote:*   

> ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID received, but NodeID invalid (probably new bus reset occurred): 0000FFC0
> 
> ieee1394: dropped fcp request 

 

This was preventing the camera from being fully detected.

I got around this by first plugging in and turning on my camera, then loading the drivers. This works!!!

I've been on this computer for about two weeks and on my other computer I think I had everything built-in. If not, I know all I had to do was turn the computer on.

Now I'm left with finding out what sbp2 is - it keeps popping up when I search the net.

Also, I'm trying to find a way to capture from my camera as non-root.

Any ideas?

----------

